# 2008 HillBilly Field Shoot



## Brown Hornet

Thanks for the update, looks like I know where I will be for the 4th.....

Are you planning on creating a cheat sheet for the second half this year. That 80 on the back kicked my butt....

as did the side hill 60 on the front.....that thing got me all 3 days :noidea:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

Brown Hornet said:


> Thanks for the update, looks like I know where I will be for the 4th.....
> 
> Are you planning on creating a cheat sheet for the second half this year. That 80 on the back kicked my butt....
> 
> as did the side hill 60 on the front.....that thing got me all 3 days :noidea:



*It's OK Hornet......Now that I have my bubble back....I'll show you how to shoot it.....*

.


----------



## south-paaw

WV Has Been said:


> The date for the 2008 HillBilly Field Shoot has been set for 5th-6th of July.
> 
> Site location:
> 13006 Valley Road
> Cumberland, MD 21502
> 
> 2008 is the 50 anniversary of the Cumberland Bowhunters so we are hoping to make this years shoot the biggest one ever. More details to follow.:cocktail:


I'M IN; what a nice b-day gift !! thanks wvhb for posting in the NEW FORUM .... :darkbeer:


----------



## VA Vince

Looks like I will camp out this time. This time my 3rd axis will be on. I will also have some matches to burn down the uphill 50 yarder after I 20 it.


----------



## IGluIt4U

VA Vince said:


> Looks like I will camp out this time. This time my 3rd axis will be on. I will also have some matches to burn down the uphill 50 yarder after I 20 it.


Don't forget to sign it first.. .:wink: :lol:

I'll be there.. probly with a tent and sleeping bag.. :lol: :noidea:


----------



## AKDoug

We'll see how many airline miles I have left and how many brownie points I have left with the wife.. You never know, I might show up. Places to stay (cheap) hint...hint... I can sleep on the floor...I can also cook


----------



## south-paaw

theres room  at the Hillbilly-Inn
(there is a tent tucked into the trees...rightedge-center of pic) that was the south-paaw suite, 2 adults, 2 children !!

just a short distance up the hill are the bathroom facilities in the Chateau.........


----------



## Brown Hornet

AKDoug said:


> We'll see how many airline miles I have left and how many brownie points I have left with the wife.. You never know, I might show up. Places to stay (cheap) hint...hint... I can sleep on the floor...I can also cook


Sounds like you are saying you need a tent spot


----------



## AKDoug

I can tent with the best of them. No problem. Showers anywhere?

What I really need is a ride from Reagan in D.C.


----------



## Brown Hornet

There are showers in the range I think.

We will get you a ride....:wink:


----------



## Grey Eagle

AKDoug said:


> I can tent with the best of them. No problem. Showers anywhere?
> 
> What I really need is a ride from Reagan in D.C.


Fly into Buffalo, I'll pick you up.

Shame this isn't being advertised in Gen Pop :wink:

Oh well, maybe its a clique thing..................

Brian, I'll do my best to try and convince a few Canucks to join me and Eaglette  Do me a favour though, send me a pm a few months before...... just incase I forget....... and don't think to look here :wink:


----------



## jarlicker

As you can tell by the photo the Carolina Boys sleep well in that Pop up.
There are showers.
Doug you will have a blast if you can make it down.


----------



## Brown Hornet

Grey Eagle said:


> Fly into Buffalo, I'll pick you up.
> 
> Shame this isn't being advertised in Gen Pop :wink:
> 
> Oh well, maybe its a clique thing..................
> 
> Brian, I'll do my best to try and convince a few Canucks to join me and Eaglette  Do me a favour though, send me a pm a few months before...... just incase I forget....... and don't think to look here :wink:


I didn't think you were going to join the clique :wink:

It will be advertised there.....Brian just put it here so I made sure that is stuck


----------



## AKDoug

With airline miles the wife doesn't freak about the trips too much. If I can keep the trip under $500 I should be able to make it down


----------



## Grey Eagle

Brown Hornet said:


> I didn't think you were going to join the clique :wink:
> 
> It will be advertised there.....Brian just put it here so I made sure that is stuck


I haven't :wink:

Despite my lack of talent, I have expanded my archery horizons to include Field archery.......... thank God I did so before all mention of Field disappeared from the masses :wink:


----------



## WV Has Been

Grey Eagle said:


> Shame this isn't being advertised in Gen Pop :wink:


Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep..........This is a test of your emergency broadcast system. Had this been an actual emergency it would have been posted in the General Section.:wink:


Soon...... to be released in the General Section for all to see!:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

WV Has Been said:


> Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep..........This is a test of your emergency broadcast system. Had this been an actual emergency it would have been posted in the General Section.:wink:
> 
> 
> Soon...... to be released in the General Section for all to see!:wink:




You know they don't use that thing when there is a real emergency:embara:

and I don't know if they use it in Maple Syrup land. :noidea:


----------



## Hinkelmonster

AKDoug said:


> I can tent with the best of them. No problem. Showers anywhere?
> 
> What I really need is a ride from Reagan in D.C.


If you can get to an airport someone should be able to scoop you up!!!

Look into BWI and Dulles to!


----------



## mdbowhunter

south-paaw said:


> I'M IN; what a nice b-day gift !! thanks wvhb for posting in the NEW FORUM .... :darkbeer:


Birthday present? When you born *south-paaw*? Mine is the 3rd. If the NFAA changes the Senior age to 50 I can compete in the 'old farts division'! :tongue: :wink:


----------



## south-paaw

mdbowhunter said:


> Birthday present? When you born *south-paaw*? Mine is the 3rd. If the NFAA changes the Senior age to 50 I can compete in the 'old farts division'! :tongue: :wink:


sounds to me that a 3 day celebration is in order !!! opening day of the shoot will be "my" day; but, still have a few yrs to go before i'm in the "50" senior brakt (though not many !! ) looking frwd to meeting you this year instead of taking candid pics of everyone....

pins-to-win !!!


----------



## damnyankee

I'll be there again,great time great shooting.


----------



## Bownut61

Sounds like a great shoot to be at. I'll check the calender for conflict. It's just a 2 hour drive for us. Could I get a flyer mailed to our club to post on the bulletin board? If so, send to.

Shawnee Archers Inc.
495 Sand Ridge Rd.
Lewistown, Pa. 17044


----------



## Hinkelmonster

*all of this and.................................*

The 2nd Annual Hinkelmonster Shoot Out!!!!


----------



## Hinkelmonster

2nd Annual Hinkelmonster Shoot Out 

at the

3rd Annual Hillbilly Smackdown

•	When: Saturday July 5th, 2008 5:00pm after the field and hunter round
•	Who: All Archers Welcome 
•	How: $10.00 Entry Fee - 100% Payback 
o	Place payouts determined by participation. Expected over $300.00 
•	Also over $3,000.00 in door prizes!!!! (based on last years numbers)
•	Where: #4 Target 80 Yarder at Cumberland Bowhunters 13006 Valley Road Cumberland, MD 21502

•	Format:
o	Archers will shoot one arrow at 10 yards. Only those archers who hit the dot will remain and move back in 5 yard increments out to 80 yards till only one archer remains. If all archers miss the dot, those arrows will be re-shot, because you must hit it to win it! 
•	There will be different levels of participation to be determined by the shoot out committee and based on skill level. Level I archers will be eliminated at their first miss, Level II archers will get one free miss and still remain, Level III archers will get two free misses and still remain and so on throughout the remaining levels. Level II archers and higher must hit the dot at each distance before moving on. (i.e. A Level II archer misses (1st miss) at 50 yards that archer will need to use 2nd arrow to hit 50 yards before moving on to 55 yards. 
•	If/when shootoff reaches 80 yards after the 1st end the dot will get smaller.

•	Raffle:
o	Each archer participating in the Shoot Out will be given a raffle ticket. At the completion of each distance an envelope will be opened. There will be a prize description (donated from some of archery’s finest manufacturers) in the envelope. When you are eliminated you will enter your raffle ticket into a drawing for that item. This drawing will be between all other archers eliminated at that same distance for that item. Therefore you can “WIN” by loosing!

OUR VALUED SPONSORS from last year:

Original Brite Site
Pro Tuner Rests
Copper John
Carbon Express
Doinker
BCY Fibers
CR ARchery Products
Bohning
TRU Ball
DYOptics 
BAMBI’s Bags 
Archery Talk's own Macaholic


----------



## GOT LUCKY

Hinkelmonster said:


> 2nd Annual Hinkelmonster Shoot Out
> 
> at the
> 
> 3rd Annual Hillbilly Smackdown
> 
> •	When: Saturday July 5th, 2008 5:00pm after the field and hunter round
> •	Who: All Archers Welcome
> •	How: $10.00 Entry Fee - 100% Payback
> o	Place payouts determined by participation. Expected over $300.00
> •	Also over $3,000.00 in door prizes!!!! (based on last years numbers)
> •	Where: #4 Target 80 Yarder at Cumberland Bowhunters 13006 Valley Road Cumberland, MD 21502
> 
> •	Format:
> o	Archers will shoot one arrow at 10 yards. Only those archers who hit the dot will remain and move back in 5 yard increments out to 80 yards till only one archer remains. If all archers miss the dot, those arrows will be re-shot, because you must hit it to win it!
> •	There will be different levels of participation to be determined by the shoot out committee and based on skill level. Level I archers will be eliminated at their first miss, Level II archers will get one free miss and still remain, Level III archers will get two free misses and still remain and so on throughout the remaining levels. Level II archers and higher must hit the dot at each distance before moving on. (i.e. A Level II archer misses (1st miss) at 50 yards that archer will need to use 2nd arrow to hit 50 yards before moving on to 55 yards.
> •	If/when shootoff reaches 80 yards after the 1st end the dot will get smaller.
> 
> •	Raffle:
> o	Each archer participating in the Shoot Out will be given a raffle ticket. At the completion of each distance an envelope will be opened. There will be a prize description (donated from some of archery’s finest manufacturers) in the envelope. When you are eliminated you will enter your raffle ticket into a drawing for that item. This drawing will be between all other archers eliminated at that same distance for that item. Therefore you can “WIN” by loosing!
> 
> OUR VALUED SPONSORS from last year:
> 
> Original Brite Site
> Pro Tuner Rests
> Copper John
> *Carbon Express*Doinker
> BCY Fibers
> CR ARchery Products
> Bohning
> TRU Ball
> DYOptics
> BAMBI’s Bags
> *Archery Talk's own Macaholic*



*WHATTTTT?????????......Dang.....I didn't know you could win MAC!!!!!...

Guess I should have installed my bubble.........


Thanks you again Mobster and Carbon Express........

I won the dozen arrows........with a little upgrade..:wink:*


----------



## mdbowhunter

Looks like the 'Hinkelmonster Shoot Out' is gonna be a nice tradition. Nice job keeping the sponsors interested Hinkey. Hopefully Lucky will continue with the CD Shoot as well. Looking forward to this event already. :tongue:


----------



## IGluIt4U

I'll be there for sure... but I can't bring my prize from last year, at least if'n I wanna make it past 65yds... that 3D scope is just a taaaaad to big...  :embara: :wink: :zip:

and I'll surely bring the camo pinned bow for the CD shoot... :tongue:  

Thanks to Got Lucky, Hinklemonster, and all the sponsors, especially LAS and CR Archery for allowing me to progress past pins this season... :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## Mr. October

DOH! I just figured out that is the same weekend as our State regional. Bummer.  The Hillbilly shoot is one of my favorites.


----------



## Brown Hornet

Mr. October said:


> DOH! I just figured out that is the same weekend as our State regional. Bummer.  The Hillbilly shoot is one of my favorites.



Looks like you are gonna miss the regional.:wink:


----------



## TCR1

IGluIt4U said:


> progress past pins


Glad your liking the scope set up...I actually went back to pins. Will use them for everything but outdoor target most likely, then who knows, maybe I'll use them for that too 

This is a great shoot and I am hoping to make it again this year!


----------



## IGluIt4U

TCR1 said:


> Glad your liking the scope set up...I actually went back to pins. Will use them for everything but outdoor target most likely, then who knows, maybe I'll use them for that too
> 
> This is a great shoot and I am hoping to make it again this year!


I am going to shoot my pin bow for the next couple weeks of indoors... have a hog hunt comin up and want more time behind it... have to build some arrows, as all I have are camo shafts and they are too much of a pain to pull from the target butts we use.. :lol: I'll have em ready for next Tuesday tho... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## Hinkelmonster

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=6263502&posted=1#post6263502


----------



## Mr. October

Brown Hornet said:


> Looks like you are gonna miss the regional.:wink:


Turns out I won't!  I forgot that the SE Pa regional is always the weekend before. Wooohooo! Probably only be at the Hillbilly for Saturday again though. We have a bit of a 4th of July tradition with some friends we don't want to miss Saturday night.


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Well folks, it looks like the pot is gettin' richer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just got word from MSCJEM1 and he's added a few more sponsors and prizes:

HOYT USA

GOLD TIP

SCOTT ARCHERY

and look for more to be added soon!!!


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Adding more sponsors to the list!!!!

MARTIN

PSE 

and WINNER's CHOICE!!!


----------



## mdbowhunter

That's a nice line-up of sponsors Hinkey! Kudos for a job well done. :thumbs_up


----------



## VA Vince

Looks like a bunch of sillys sponsoring the shoot. See you rickeys there.


----------



## Bownut61

I've tried everything and the flyer that's posted is too small for me to be able to see any of the print. I'd like to know if it's a shotgun start or casual registration really. I'd like to be there and book a motel soon. 

Thanks to anyone who responds.


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Bownut61 said:


> I've tried everything and the flyer that's posted is too small for me to be able to see any of the print. I'd like to know if it's a shotgun start or casual registration really. I'd like to be there and book a motel soon.
> 
> Thanks to anyone who responds.


Casual I believe!


----------



## WV Has Been

Bownut61 said:


> I've tried everything and the flyer that's posted is too small for me to be able to see any of the print. I'd like to know if it's a shotgun start or casual registration really. I'd like to be there and book a motel soon.
> 
> Thanks to anyone who responds.


CUMBERLAND BOWHUNTERS 50th ANNIVERSARY 

July 5-6 2008 HillBilly shoot will mark the celebration of the 50th Anniversary for the host Cumberland Bowhunters. The club fully owns 72 acres and a 7000 sq. ft. indoor shooting facility making it one of the few archery clubs in the country that entirely owns it lands and facilities.

This years event will once again on Saturday be a casual multiple registration 14 field 14 hunter. In other words if you want to tackle the Hill that Billy built twice on Saturday the opportunity is yours providing all cards are turned in by 3:00PM. The registration will open at 8:00 AM and close at 11:00AM cards in by 3:00PM. Directly after all cards have been handed in and calculations completed the 2nd Annual Hinkelmonster Shoot (Hinkelmonster Shoot rules to follow)will begin. Following the Hinkelmonster shoot we will be having a banquet in celebration of the 50th Anniversary of the club and in conjunction of the banquet Ms. Lucky will once again be invited to host her CD Challenge in the spacious indoor facility. The main course for the banquet will be pit roasted pork. The banquet will be included in your entry fee. Upon registration you will be given a ticket to present during the banquet to allow yourself to be served. You will also be giving a second ticket during registration that will give you the opportunity to win one of five $50.00 drawings during the banquet or the grand prize drawing of $250.00. The drawings will take place approximately every twenty minutes during the banquet. Must be present to win. Non shooters may purchase a meal ticket for a fee of $15.00 adult to include the opportunity to partake in the drawings and $5.00 children under 15.

On Sunday we will be shooting a meet and greet round. Registration will close at 8:00AM. All returning participants from Saturdays round will be randomly paired with the top scores from Saturday. This will give many the opportunity to see how some of the best shooters in the country do it on the Field Course. It also will give the opportunity to make new friends from near and far. All Sunday only participants will be paired with one another. Target assignments will be announced at approximately 8:15 AM and a shotgun start at approximately 8:30 AM. 


Range Fee Saturday $30.00 Adult $15.00 Children this will include the Hog Roast Saturday evening and entry in to the money drawings and your Sunday range fee.

Sunday only participants Range Fee $15.00 Adult $7.50 Children

A guest meal ticket will be available for Non Archery participants. 

The fee will be $15.00 over 15 years of age to include entry into the the money drawings.

Under 15 years of age will be $5.00 and does not include entry to the money drawings.


----------



## Bownut61

Thanks so much for the quick response. I also found it's casual registration and other info on the Maryland Archery Associations schedule.


----------



## TCR1

4th of July weekend. 
will the hill billys be there with that firecracker from last year? I want to get me some like Rambo:wink:

Need to start looking at airfare.


----------



## TheShooter

*ttt*

lets get this shoot to the top again.....


----------



## GOT LUCKY

*Welll....Wellllll.....Wellllllllll.............How the stars align.......or .....*

*JUST CALL ME....."LUCKY"!!!!!!!​*
*Was getting a little concerned about being able to make this FUN SHOOT again this year when the ringy-dingy went off and of all places for me to get my next assignment............

BETHESDA, MARYLAND......for 3 weeks......YEP...the last one in June and first two of JULY!!!!.....soooooo since I will be up there in your neck of the woods....I'm IN!!!!

Sooooooooo.....look out boys and girls....LUCKY hasn't shot her bow since Nationals...but the bubble has been installed so I'm fingurin' I'm in about the same shape I was last year.......coming for the FUN!!!!!

HasBeen.....I'm gonna need a little help with the Ms. Lucky's CD Challenge plaque.....I've got the plaque made, but need a black 25 or 26 fletched with black blazers and a black nock arrow cut off to go in the center of the CD......OHHHH Yessss.....ya got a drill and some glue too????? ....wait.....STICKY is coming...forget the glue....that will be his job!!!

*


----------



## MSCJEM

*back up to the top*

The work has already started tomake this a top notch shoot.. We have the best brush hog machanic on the east coast(Wv has been).....:zip: Also i know the shooter (Shane Wills) has been making sure the lanes are clean while MAYBE :darkbeer:shooting a few arrows on the way through.........




LETS KEEP THIS TOWARD THE TOP WITH IT COMING UP VERY VERY VERY SOON.......


----------



## WV Has Been

I cant keep any of these HillBilly threads going. It was not near this hard in years past.

Could it be that field archery is truly doomed.


----------



## WV Has Been

WV Has Been said:


> I cant keep any of these HillBilly threads going. It was not near this hard in years past.
> 
> Could it be that field archery is truly doomed.


Nearly 25 hours with out a post but who's counting.:wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U

You seem to need the help of a post ho.. .lemme help ya..  :cheers:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Thanks for the link to the thread sticky!

They thought they'd keep this a secret from us gen-poppers, but the secret is out. Lookout all you field archers, and pros... because it looks like the *MUTANTS* are gonna be there in droves throwing tents up all over the place! :chortle:


----------



## TCR1

heck, the only reason I am coming back is to get a crack at that Firecarcker that you guys were putting off last year on Saturday night:laser:

Booked airfare this morning and will be there for Saturday. Can't do the whole weekend this year, but last year's event was the best shoot I have ever attended.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Quick question - does the $30 Sat registration include Sunday as well or is it $30 for Sat. & $15 for Sunday?


----------



## 2005Ultramag

OK... I gotta find a place to shoot 80 yards. I can stretch it out to 73 at my club, and that's all the room I have.


----------



## IGluIt4U

pragmatic_lee said:


> Quick question - does the $30 Sat registration include Sunday as well or is it $30 for Sat. & $15 for Sunday?


No the $30 Sat registration fee is high because it includes the pig roast dinner after the shoot.. Sunday shooting will be an additional $15. :wink:

'05.. I have a field next to my house.. can shoot 80. (Severna Park) or.. our club in Harwood also has a field course and a practice field range to 80yds. I'll likely be out practicing evenings on my field, and the weekend at either a field shoot in the area or at our club practicin on the course. :wink:


----------



## TheShooter

The 30 covers both sat and sunday to shoot. The 15 dollars would be if you did not shoot sat and wanted to shoot sunday it would be 15. so the 30 dollars would include the shoot all weekend, pig roast and drawlings. :set1_CHAPLIN3:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

IGluIt4U said:


> No the $30 Sat registration fee is high because it includes the pig roast dinner after the shoot.. Sunday shooting will be an additional $15. :wink:
> 
> '05.. I have a field next to my house.. can shoot 80. (Severna Park) or.. our club in Harwood also has a field course and a practice field range to 80yds. I'll likely be out practicing evenings on my field, and the weekend at either a field shoot in the area or at our club practicin on the course. :wink:



That's a bit of a haul from Towson. 

Since my range is set up for hunting practice(bags hung throughout our 3-D course) I'll just have to set my Huge Cube out in the field, shoot at that, and hope I can hit it from 80 yards out.:nod:


----------



## IGluIt4U

TheShooter said:


> The 30 covers both sat and sunday to shoot. The 15 dollars would be if you did not shoot sat and wanted to shoot sunday it would be 15. so the 30 dollars would include the shoot all weekend, pig roast and drawlings. :set1_CHAPLIN3:


Oops... my bad.. :embara: Thanks for the straight scoop Shooter... :thumb:


2005Ultramag said:


> That's a bit of a haul from Towson.
> 
> Since my range is set up for hunting practice(bags hung throughout our 3-D course) I'll just have to set my Huge Cube out in the field, shoot at that, and hope I can hit it from 80 yards out.:nod:


Well, depending on the time of day, it can be.. but at the right time of day it's only about 30mins.. :wink:

I shoot my dinky Reinhart 18-1 at 80... I figure if I can hit it, I'm good...  :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

TheShooter said:


> The 30 covers both sat and sunday to shoot. The 15 dollars would be if you did not shoot sat and wanted to shoot sunday it would be 15. so the 30 dollars would include the shoot all weekend, pig roast and drawlings. :set1_CHAPLIN3:


Thanks, that's what I needed to know.

Any recommendations for motels. Doesn't have to be a "national chain" - just clean, quiet, and safe.


----------



## TheShooter

*hotels*

Best Western 301-729-3300
Comfort Inn 301-729-6400 
Holiday Inn 301-724-8800 a bit more expensive
Red Roof 301-729-6700
Rocky Gap 301-784-8400 prolly most expensive, golf course and lake..

others a lil farther away maybe 20 min from range:

Hampton 301-689-1998
Days Inn 301-689-2050

I would say best western, comfort inn or red roof would be cheapest..


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Naaa. The cheapest is my Remington 9x12 cabin tent. 


Sticky... I'd say that works.

I'll probably set myself up across the traps on our shotgun range one Sunday before the shoot. That's about 150 yards of level ground. Since my windage is good at 70 all I need is an elevation mark at 80 on my HHA slide sight, and I should be good to go... maybe.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

wv Has Been said:


> the Date For The 2008 Hillbilly Field Shoot Has Been Set For 5th-6th Of July.
> 
> Site Location:
> 13006 Valley Road
> Cumberland, Md 21502
> 
> 2008 Is The 50 Anniversary Of The Cumberland Bowhunters So We Are Hoping To Make This Years Shoot The Biggest One Ever. More Details To Follow.:cocktail:


T T T


----------



## TheShooter

lets get this to the top again


----------



## TheShooter

hillbilly going to the top again...................:wav:


----------



## IGluIt4U

TheShooter said:


> hillbilly going to the top again...................:wav:


You do realize of course, that this thread is stuck.. and will likely be at the top til the shoot? :noidea: :lol: :wink:


----------



## WV Has Been

IGluIt4U said:


> You do realize of course, that this thread is stuck.. and will likely be at the top til the shoot? :noidea: :lol: :wink:


:noidea::noidea::noidea::noidea::noidea::noidea:

Good point...what a rookie.:tongue:

OK Shooter grab one of the Billy threads in the General Section and give it a ride to the top.:wink:


----------



## Ode1891

If my son isn't working I'm planning to come up Saturday morning. Can we just show up and register then? Or do you already have a full schedule for the first start time? I've never been there, but if you already have 120 registered , it seems like people late to register might have to start later.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## TheShooter

Dave... you can register anytime between 8-11. So feel free to be there anytime in between and do so. Score cards have to just be in before 3pm. Hope to see you there


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Last one to post on this thread while it is "still stuck" wins.


----------



## IGluIt4U

pragmatic_lee said:


> Last one to post on this thread while it is "still stuck" wins.


You do realize, of course, that a couple of us have the ability to win this? :noidea: :zip:  :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

IGluIt4U said:


> You do realize, of course, that a couple of us have the ability to win this? :noidea: :zip:  :wink:


Yep, but we all know that the Mods wouldn't "cheat". :set1_rolf2:


----------



## IGluIt4U

pragmatic_lee said:


> Yep, but we all know that the Mods wouldn't "cheat". :set1_rolf2:


Of course not.. :nono: :wink: :cheers:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

pragmatic_lee said:


> Last one to post on this thread while it is "still stuck" wins.





IGluIt4U said:


> You do realize, of course, that a couple of us have the ability to win this? :noidea: :zip:  :wink:


I could hijack my daughter's laptop, and post from a hotspot in Cumberland on the way.


----------



## IGluIt4U

2005Ultramag said:


> I could hijack my daughter's laptop, and post from a hotspot in Cumberland on the way.


I'll have mine with.. :becky: :lol:

Lookin forward to seeing everyone at the Hill.. :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

IGluIt4U said:


> I'll have mine with.. :becky: :lol:
> 
> Lookin forward to seeing everyone at the Hill.. :thumb: :cheers:


I always have my laptop with me (my entire life is on it) :wink:


----------



## Macaholic

sorry guys....
I can post from my iPhone ...:darkbeer:

Although I need to be out of the hole to get reception if I remember right

See ya there


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Macaholic said:


> sorry guys....
> *I can post from my iPhone* ...:darkbeer:
> 
> Although I need to be out of the hole to get reception if I remember right
> 
> See ya there


Then you better guard it with Jarlicker's life. :wink:


----------



## Macaholic

pragmatic_lee said:


> Then you better guard it with Jarlicker's life. :wink:


it's ok...we'll just use your login:tongue:


----------



## pennysdad

*Sunday?*

Will Sun. be a full Field and Hunter round? All 28 targets?


----------



## DarrinM

pennysdad said:


> Will Sun. be a full Field and Hunter round? All 28 targets?


yes.... 14 14 I believe.

If you want to make it 56 tell them I said it was OK


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Gonna go out tonight and shoot some more targets at 80 yards just to put some polish on what I can do right now. .


----------



## IGluIt4U

2005Ultramag said:


> Gonna go out tonight and shoot some more targets at 80 yards just to put some polish on what I can do right now. .


Shot a half round at the club this morning.. I'm about as ready as I'm gonna get.. :lol: :noidea: :tongue:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

IGluIt4U said:


> Shot a half round at the club this morning.. I'm about as ready as I'm gonna get.. :lol: :noidea: :tongue:



Depending on how tonight goes, that will determine if I go back out tomorrow.

I spent two hours last night shooting between 30-70


----------



## IGluIt4U

I'm gonna shoot the shoot at TA tomorrow.. that's gonna be my real practice for the Billy Hill... last time I shot a 520 on it.. wanna do better this time.. :tongue: :wink: then, if we get there early enough, perhaps a bit of practice on the Hill before dark. :noidea: :wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

I'll consider myself ahead of the game if I just keep all my arrows in my quiver after those long shots on the hills. :chortle:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Pulling out of here at 4:00am.

Figur I should arrive between 6:00, ands 6:30


----------



## IGluIt4U

2005Ultramag said:


> Pulling out of here at 4:00am.
> 
> Figur I should arrive between 6:00, ands 6:30


Be quiet when ya get there... and don't step on any of the sleepers on the floor.. they've had a rough night...  :darkbeer: :thumb:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

IGluIt4U said:


> Be quiet when ya get there... and don't step on any of the sleepers on the floor.. they've had a rough night...  :darkbeer: :thumb:



You got my welcoming commitee drunk? :chortle:

I guess that means I should wait until the afternoon to start pounding in tent stakes.

Maybe I can have some early morning fun anyway. :cam:


----------



## IGluIt4U

2005Ultramag said:


> You got my welcoming commitee drunk? :chortle:
> 
> I guess that means I should wait until the afternoon to start pounding in tent stakes.
> 
> Maybe I can have some early morning fun anyway. :cam:


:nono: It wasn't meeee... :nono: We never even broke into my cooler.. :noidea:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

IGluIt4U said:


> :nono: It wasn't meeee... :nono: We never even broke into my cooler.. :noidea:


Well... I tried to shoot a 3-D course after a wild night at the MWC bonfire last year.

I learned that I can NOT fling arrows with a hangover, so I'll have a beer, or two after the shoot tomorrow evening, but that's where I'm drawing the line.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Hurry, someone remove the "glue" from this thread so that I win the prize for being the last poster.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

2005Ultramag said:


> Well... I tried to shoot a 3-D course after a wild night at the MWC bonfire last year.
> 
> I learned that I can NOT fling arrows with a hangover, so I'll have a beer, or two after the shoot tomorrow evening, but that's where I'm drawing the line.



...and with a hangover I'd have had an excuse for the way I shot today.:sad:


----------



## Moparmatty

No Way Lee!


----------



## X Hunter

nope I win!!


----------



## 2005Ultramag

X Hunter said:


> nope I win!!


Not anymore. :chortle:


----------



## Moparmatty

:becky:


----------



## X Hunter

I need a bird flippin smilie here --->:tongue:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

:cheers:


----------



## X Hunter

:darkbeer:


----------



## Moparmatty

X Hunter said:


> I need a bird flippin smilie here --->:tongue:


*I didn't know Dave Cousins was there yesterday?*


----------



## X Hunter

when will you learn dave wouldnt be caught dead in that shirt!!!:nyah:


----------



## Moparmatty

You can't really blame him.


----------



## X Hunter

ive never heard him called smart out of the many many things he's been called:tongue:


----------



## Moparmatty

Lol!


----------



## X Hunter

:wink:


----------



## Moparmatty

:tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Dang, did you guys stay up all night posting on this thread just to "win".

Brad, I got to thinking this morning some more about your ability to sleep last night. Had it been me, I would have probably lay awake all night wondering where/how I could have picked up one more point and sat the mighty Hinky down. :tongue:

Well, I've got the solution for you. Hit the 5 ring 112 times!


----------



## IGluIt4U

pragmatic_lee said:


> Dang, did you guys stay up all night posting on this thread just to "win".






Moparmatty said:


> :tongue:


This was the final post when I unstuck the thread this morning... :cheers: :first:


----------



## Moparmatty

:canada:

:thumb:

:becky:

What do I win?


----------



## 2005Ultramag

IGluIt4U said:


> This was the final post when I unstuck the thread this morning... :cheers: :first:


Congrats Matty.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

2005Ultramag said:


> Congrats Matty.


And your prize is: the "requirement" that you shoot a round with Brown Hornet the next time you're at the same tournament.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

pragmatic_lee said:


> And your prize is: the "requirement" that you shoot a round with Brown Hornet the next time you're at the same tournament.


I'm up for that, but he's got to use a hunting bow too. :nod:

Fair is fair... right?

I had a great time, and held my own a whole lot better than I expected to be able to. My goal was to finish up with the same number of arrows I started with, and finish somewhere close to a 400. Aside from the one arrow I broke when I nearly RH'd it I did that.
I ended up 7th in my class(out of ten) on my first ever field shoot, so I will take that with a smile.


----------



## IGluIt4U

2005Ultramag said:


> I'm up for that, but he's got to use a hunting bow too. :nod:
> 
> Fair is fair... right?
> 
> I had a great time, and held my own a whole lot better than I expected to be able to. My goal was to finish up with the same number of arrows I started with, and aside from the one I broke when I nearly RH'd it i did that.
> I ended up 7th in my class(out of ten) on my first ever field shoot, so I will take that with a smile.


Great shootin man.. glad you made it out to enjoy the shoot.. oh.. get some pin nocks and you'll save your arrows.. :wink: :nod: :thumb:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

IGluIt4U said:


> Great shootin man.. glad you made it out to enjoy the shoot.. oh.. get some pin nocks and you'll save your arrows.. :wink: :nod: :thumb:


You're right about that. I think I was the only one on the field with Super nocks.:embara:

At least it was an old ICS Hunter and not one of my Carbon Techs. :nod:


----------



## Moparmatty

pragmatic_lee said:


> And your prize is: the "requirement" that you shoot a round with Brown Hornet the next time you're at the same tournament.


That's fine with me Lee. I'll shoot with anyone as long as it's not Sarge!


----------



## Brown Hornet

2005Ultramag said:


> I'm up for that, but he's got to use a hunting bow too. :nod:
> 
> Fair is fair... right?
> 
> I had a great time, and held my own a whole lot better than I expected to be able to. My goal was to finish up with the same number of arrows I started with, and finish somewhere close to a 400. Aside from the one arrow I broke when I nearly RH'd it I did that.
> I ended up 7th in my class(out of ten) on my first ever field shoot, so I will take that with a smile.



Fair is fair....:chortle: 

I won't be shooting with a hunting bow on a field course anytime soon....this is target archery....not hunting :wink:

You shoot what you are most accurate with and I'll do the same :thumb:


----------



## Brown Hornet

pragmatic_lee said:


> And your prize is: the "requirement" that you shoot a round with Brown Hornet the next time you're at the same tournament.



Sorry for the boring round Lee...by my standards anyway....your boy BH was pooped...it's usually more fun:wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Brown Hornet said:


> Fair is fair....:chortle:
> 
> I won't be shooting with a hunting bow on a field course anytime soon....this is target archery....not hunting :wink:
> 
> You shoot what you are most accurate with and I'll do the same :thumb:


No problem. I understand you wanting every advantage you can get.:wink:

j/k


...but seriously... I had a great time this weekend, and now I find myself thinking about buying a target bow, or just setting up my ol' Hoyt Ultramag for field, and spots. It's no Ultratec, but it shoots better than I do. Since I've already got a target sight collecting dust it wouldn't be too painful to do.
Having a shot a 474 my first time out I think cracking 500 with my hunting rig would be easy enough to do with practice, but I'll bet you think a 500 sucks.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Brown Hornet said:


> Sorry for the boring round Lee...by my standards anyway....your boy BH was pooped...it's usually more fun:wink:


Man, I enjoyed every minute of it - you've got nothing to apologize for! Look closely at my post - I said it was a "prize" to shoot with BH, not a penalty. :wink:


----------



## H.M. Murdock

Are the scores posted any where?


----------



## DarrinM

H.M. Murdock said:


> Are the scores posted any where?


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=7177622#post7177622

That should get you there.......


----------



## 2005Ultramag

OK... I just came out of the _reading room_ and I spent my time there parusing the Lancaster Archery catalog... looking at target scopes, and them big ol' stabilizers. The Hoyt Ultramag may just end up in field target trim before too long.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

2005Ultramag said:


> OK... I just came out of the _reading room_ and I spent my time there parusing the Lancaster Archery catalog... looking at target scopes, and them big ol' stabilizers. The Hoyt Ultramag may just end up in field target trim before too long.


Well since I "won" a Doinker stab, I got a set of Postens that will probably be up for sale in a month or 2. :tongue:


----------



## psargeant

Moparmatty said:


> That's fine with me Lee. I'll shoot with anyone as long as it's not Sarge!


Hey...that ain't right...:bartstush:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Sarge is back on the forum. Had we not talked on the phone a couple of times today, I was going to send out a search party. :wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well since I "won" a Doinker stab, I got a set of Postens that will probably be up for sale in a month or 2. :tongue:


Hmmmm. :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

2005Ultramag said:


> Hmmmm. :wink:


Jarlicker has a couple of different Doinkers that I will be trying out this afternoon (if they all "came home"). Once I know what I want I'll get with Hinky and place my order. Sometimes it pays to "get out" of the Hinky shoot on an early end (45 yd) - 2 prizes given away and I think only 3 were outed at that mark.


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> Jarlicker has a couple of different Doinkers that I will be trying out this afternoon (if they all "came home"). Once I know what I want I'll get with Hinky and place my order. Sometimes it pays to "get out" of the Hinky shoot on an early end (45 yd) - 2 prizes given away and I think only 3 were outed at that mark.


For my money...I'd look at the quadraflex multi-rod...tons of adjustability with weights and sliders....I don't think jarlicker has one of those though...(pg. 139 in your Lancaster catalog...)


----------



## Moparmatty

psargeant said:


> Hey...that ain't right...:bartstush:


:becky: :wink:


----------



## jarlicker

Sarge you just keep Lee in beer and 3-28 acc's. I will get him hooked up on Archery equipment. Oh ya and watch that mouth of yours............


----------



## psargeant

jarlicker said:


> Sarge you just keep Lee in beer and 3-28 acc's. I will get him hooked up on Archery equipment. Oh ya and watch that mouth of yours............


Its hard to watch my mouth...my nose is in the way


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> Its hard to watch my mouth...my nose is in the way


The wife "forgives" you (as long as the beer remains available). :wink:


----------

